# preamp needed!



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I need a preamp that can take a dolby digital input or two preferrably and output each channel in digital. Analog would be ok as well. 

5.1 is all. Can do later dolby digital decoding and obviously pcm. 

Don't need it to do ANYTHING more then this, and need it for a decent price.

Or else I'm gonna pick up a cheap receiver and cut into it... I did use my dvd players analog outs, but I would love to use my cable box and 360...


This is the final bottleneck for my fully active 15 channel HT.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

backwoods said:


> I need a preamp that can take a dolby digital input or two preferrably and output each channel in digital. Analog would be ok as well.


Just DD? I would think if you were putting that much work into it you would also want DTS and the newer 7.1 and HD formats.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

> This is the final bottleneck for my fully active 15 channel HT.



Ummmm, well if you need to find something on the cheap.

Yamaha , Denon and Oinkio. 

But here the punch line, being your going active, look for a HT receiver with a popped audio power amp section.

Get in there and cut out the power amp, now its just a line level pre amp on the cheap.

something to think about


Take poke at these maybe

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-K-Reference-1...ryZ14978QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/B-K-Ref-30-THX-...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/B-K-Reference-5...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.harmanaudiooutlet.com/se...etail.asp?urlMaterialNumber=AVR 235-Z&status=


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

NaamanF said:


> Just DD? I would think if you were putting that much work into it you would also want DTS and the newer 7.1 and HD formats.


not gonna move to 7.1, don't have the room or money for more gear. 

Although PLII would definitly be nice, but I can get away without if I need to.

Don't need any dsp, although the bass management available on some would be ok. 


Zuki, that may do it!

Although, big piece if I'm not gonna use the amplifier section. I doubt it would let me decode then use the preamp output, and run it back into the inputs to use the onboard amplifiers. Might have to check with hk on it. 


Thanks for the links!

Outlaw makes a unit that would work perfect, but most all of these are 600 plus.


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

I just bought an Adcom GTP-860 off eBay for $360 shipped. I saw one go for $305 + shipping and another for $330 + shipping last week. It has no amplification and 7.1 (7.1 pre-amp). A big reason I bought it is because it has component video switching, but most will probably want HDMI switching (which is why I think there have been so many on eBay). Unit sold for $1200 or so new. I have yet to really use it, but I tested it out and seems like a very nice unit.

http://www.adcom.com/data/manuals/GTP860II_manual_v5.pdf

- Brad


----------

